# Formas coloquiales de llamarle al cementerio



## mirk

Hola a todas las brillantes mentes de WR:

Necesito cuantas expresiones coloquiales tengan para referirse al cementerio.  Recuerdo una:

"Valle de las pirinolas" Un amigo me explicó que en México le decimos así porque los cementerios antiguos tienen eucaliptos, y estos tiran unos conitos cada temporada, que la gente llama "pirinolas".  Como el suelo del cementerio se llena de "pirinolas", pues le apodaron "el valle de las pirinolas".

Espero sus participaciones.

Gracias,

Mayra


----------



## elnickestalibre

Yo he oído coloquialmente: _"el cortijo de los callados", "la casa de los que no sufren"_.

Si te vale alguno.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí tenemos una frase lindísima: *la quinta del ñato*.


> Porque una quinta es –entre otras cosas– un lugar para descansar, o de reposo; y _ñata_ es una manera popular de llamarle a la calavera, que carece de nariz.


Un balazo lo tumbó
en Thames y Triunvirato;
se mudó a un barrio vecino,
el de la Quinta del Ñato. ("El títere" - *J. L. Borges*)


----------



## Pinairun

El "*patio  los callaos*".


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> El "*patio los callaos*".


¿Será *patio 'e los calla(d)os*?


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> ¿Será *patio 'e los calla(d)os*?


 
Si, claro. El patio de los callados.
Pero si no dices "el patio los callaos" es como si no. Aquí no suena la "e" tampoco.
Preguntaban por formas coloquiales.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Sí, claro. *El patio de los callados.*
> Pero si no dices "el patio los callaos" es como si no. Aquí no suena la "e" tampoco.
> Preguntaban por formas coloquiales.


Vale, vale. 
Entendí que se trataba de las formas coloquiales, pero pensé que tal vez era bueno aclararlo para los que no dominan esta bella -e ingeniosa- lengua.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Vale, vale.
> Entendí que se trataba de las formas coloquiales, pero pensé que tal vez era bueno aclararlo para los que no dominan esta bella -e ingeniosa- lengua.


 
Ay, Calambur, amiga.
Será bella e ingeniosa, pero hay quien se empeña en que resulte todo lo contrario.

No es poco _los_ _callaos_, que se oye aún más "patio los callaus".


----------



## Birke

Al cementerio de mi pueblo le decimos "el cuadrao", seguramente por la forma que tenía el recinto original, con sus tapias. 

Y como en el caso que comenta Pinairun, si alguien pronuncia cuadrado y no cuadrao, entonces se entiende al instante que hablamos de la figura geométrica y no de _ese sitio_.

Por cierto, cuando yo era pequeña me ponía los pelos de punta esta adivinanza:
_Un corral lleno de gente; pasa un hombre y no lo siente._ 
¿Qué es?


----------



## Cbes

Camposanto


----------



## la_machy

Cbes said:


> Camposanto


 Me ganaste .
Así le decía mi abuela.


Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Un eufemismo frecuente: 'última morada'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aquí con los cementerios no coñeamos: o cementerio o camposanto.


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo siempre he oído *cementerio*, y ninguna variación coloquial mencionada hasta ahora me resulta tan clara como esta palabra. Tampoco tiene nada de malo, a mi me resulta de lo más normal.

Sin embargo, he leído (en libros) algunas veces *necrópolis* como sinónimo de cementerio, y realmente me parece un término de lo más simpático. Ojalá la necrópolis se extendiera en el lenguaje hablado (en el habla en general, no es que quiera que se hable más de cementerios).

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Aquí no existe otra forma de llamar al *cementerio* más que por su nombre. En el campo (allá lejos y hace tiempo) los paisanos decían *camposanto.* Es curioso que el lunfardo no haya creado una palabra que recordemos, como sí lo hizo con *muerte/muerto. *

*Necrópolis, *sólo la oí y leí en los noticieros televisivos y diarios. Creo que nadie más la usa.

Saludos.

PD: Me olvidaba, a los cementerios privados que pululan ahora en muchas ciudades argentinas le adosaron la turística denominación de "*parque de descanso*". Pensándolo bien, es una buena denominación porque estos cementerios están tan lejos de las ciudades que ningún deudo va casi nunca a visitar a sus muertos: descansan unos y otros.


----------



## dexterciyo

Una curiosa forma de decir aquí (aunque ya no se oye tanto) 'morirse alguien' es _*irse pa las chacaritas*_. Entendiéndose _chacaritas_ como 'cementerio'.


----------



## Peón

dexterciyo said:


> Una curiosa forma de decir aquí (aunque ya no se oye tanto) 'morirse alguien' es _*irse pa las chacaritas*_. Entendiéndose _chacaritas_ como 'cementerio'.


 
El principal (y enorme) cementerio de la ciudad de Buenos Aires se llama *Cementerio de la Chacarita. *También es muy usual en Bs. As.  la expresión: _-se mudó a la Chacarita._

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Peón said:


> El principal (y enorme) cementerio de la ciudad de Buenos Aires se llama *Cementerio de la Chacarita. *También es muy usual en Bs. As.  la expresión: _-se mudó a la Chacarita._
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, de ahí parece que viene la expresión. Por aquí le llamaban a dicho cementerio "Chacaritas".


----------



## Peón

Al cementerio de la Chacarita Borges lo llama "_conventillo de ánimas"_ y "_montonera clandestina de huesos_", "_cuesta final,/ barrio que sobrevives a otros, que sobremueres..." _Lo contrapone al aristocrático cementerio de la Recoleta ubicado en el norte de la ciudad.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Aquí no existe otra forma de llamar al *cementerio* más que por su nombre.


¡Me extraña, *Peón*!

¿Y qué de *la quinta del ñato*, y de *la casa del pueblo*?
(La segunda te la perdono, pero no puedo imaginar que no conozcas la primera -ver la milonga de Borges, que mencioné en mi primer _post, #3-_).


----------



## Peón

Leí tu post *Calambur* y la verdad verdadera: no conocía ninguna de las expresiones (perdón por la brutez!). 

¡Una verdadera joyita lo de* la quinta del ñato*! (Entre Quevedo, Góngora y Borges parece que no alcanzaría todo una vida para terminar de disfrutrarlos).

Pero lo que quise decir es que aquí no existe ninguna expresión _coloquial ni popular_ que sea sinónimo de *cementerio*, (salvo como dice *dexterciyo* eso de "irse para Chacarita", pero creo que sería aplicable sólo en la ciudad de Buenos Aires). Salvo que _la quinta del ñato_ sea una expresión más o menos común y yo la desconozca...es que no soy porteño, soy _de afuera_ como dicen mis amigos...

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> Leí tu post *Calambur* y la verdad verdadera: no conocía ninguna de las expresiones (perdón por la brutez!).
> *¡Vale!, te absuelvo.  Nadie puede conocer todo.*
> 
> ¡Una verdadera joyita lo de* la quinta del ñato*!
> *Si mi post sirvió para que la conocieras, ya puedo irme a dormir tranquila. (Y si de paso la conocieron otros, tantísimo mejor).*


----------



## didakticos

Interesante. En Costa Rica se le dice* el barrio de los ñatos*.


----------



## Aviador

Parece que en Chile el único término coloquial para cementerio es _patio 'e los callaos_ (sí, Calambur, lo decimos así mismo). No conozco otro.

Saludos.


----------



## didakticos

Bloodsun said:


> Sin embargo, he leído (en libros) algunas veces *necrópolis* como sinónimo de cementerio, y realmente me parece un término de lo más simpático. Ojalá la necrópolis se extendiera en el lenguaje hablado (en el habla en general, no es que quiera que se hable más de cementerios).Saludos.


Al menos conozco una *necrópolis* en América Latina: *Necrópolis de Cristóbal Colón.*

Entre algunos famosos cuyos restos reposan ahí están Capablanca y Alejo Carpentier.


----------



## Cbes

Chacarita como bien lo han dicho es el nombre de un cementerio de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, pero el nombre "Chacarita" es ampliamente usado en todo el país para denominar a los cementerios/desarmaderos de automóviles


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Sólo por curiosidad, ¿sabe alguien de dónde viene la palabra "cementerio"? 

Es detestable; a los muertos se les debería enterrar, y no cubrir de cemento.


----------



## Namarne

> *cementerio**.*
> (Del lat. tardío _coemeterĭum_ , y este del gr. bizant. κοιμητήριον, propiamente, 'dormitorio'   ).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


(Avance de la vigésima tercera edición). 
Aquí explica un poco más.


mirk said:


> Necesito cuantas expresiones coloquiales tengan para referirse al cementerio.  Recuerdo una:


No sé si te servirían formas coloquiales para referirse a la tumba: el foso, el hoyo, el agujero...


----------



## mirx

En México es "narcofosa". También panteón, hueserío.


----------



## XiaoRoel

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=cemetery


> Aquí explica un poco más.


Esta página que  cita Namarne no es muy fiable y si se usa hay que comprobar lo que dice.
*Coemeterium* (con /oe/ pronunciado como /e/) es un préstamo que el latín cristiano toma del griego popular que hablaban los cristianos griegos, gente del pueblo. El sentido que toma es claramente _*cristiano*_: 'lugar donde se guardan los dormidos', 'cementerio'. Este uso de *dormir *por* morir* en las primeras comunidades cristianas de Oriente, que usan como lengua común una versión del griego koiné cargada de significados nuevos, o, mejor aún de significados de alcance nuevo, es normal dado que ellos creían que el apocalipsis vendría enseguida y pronto habrían de resucitar los muertos. En ese ambiente se escriben las cartas de Pablo y el Apocalipsis (que sólo es la punta del iceberg de una rica literatura de "revelaciones", tal como los cuatro evangelios sinópticos lo son de una rica literatura de la que sólo conservamos los restos, los lamados apócrifos) que señalan un máximo de una generación o poco más antes de la segunda venida de Cristo.
En griego, de la misma fanilia lingüística de _*κεῖμαι*_, con lexema *κει*-, palabra que aún existe en griego moderno, y que significaba 'estar tumbado', 'estar situado' (acepción esta última que también tiene en griego moderno), hay un verbo denominativo, procedente de un substantivo, como otros de esta raíz *κει*- con vocalismo _*o*_, *κοι*-. *_*κοίμα*_ o *_*κοῖμος*_, que denominaría el acto de acostarse o de tener sueño y de ahí el verbo _*κοιμάω*_, 'hacer dormir', 'calmar' y más tarde simplemente 'dormir'. El otro elemento es de la familia del verbo _*τηρέω*_, 'guardar', 'custodiar', 'conservar'. Por eso la palabra origen de *cementerio*, *κοιμητήριον* significaba 'dormitorio', un lugar para guardarse por la noche y poder dormir en paz y seguridad y esta atestada desde el s. -IV, mucho antes del cristianismo.
La primera frase de mi mensaje se relaciona con las pretendidas conexiones entre esta raíz y el gótico _*haims*_, 'aldea', alemán *Heim* y otras palabras germánicas de esta familia es muy dudosa (ya hace muchos años que se puso en duda: _cf_. Chantraine). La que sí es segura su conexión con el indo-iranio, sánscrito *śéte*, avéstico _*saēte*_, 'estar acostado', 'estar situado': también, con distinto sufijo con el hitita *kitta*, *kittari*; incluso podría relacionarse el celta, bretón _*argud*_ < *_*are-koi-to,*_ con el significado de 'sueño ligero'. Como digo, el enlace a _etimology on line_, en cuanto sales de sota caballo y rey, no vale mucho.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Graças, meu amigo Xiao.


----------



## clares3

Hola
"Patio de las malvas" por mi barrio.


----------



## Bloodsun

clares3 said:


> Hola
> "Patio de las malvas" por mi barrio.



Ese es bueno!!  Y lo he escuchado también alguna vez...


----------



## clares3

Hola
Es muy común por el sur de España. La podéis encontrar usada esta expresión en un tanguillo de Cádiz:

*tanguillos*
aquellos duros antiguos 
que tanto en Cádiz dieron que hablar 
que se encontraba la gente 
en la orillita del mar 
es la cosa más graciosa 
que en mi vida he visto yo 
allí fue medio Cádiz con espiochas 
y también fue mi suegra 
y eso que estaba ya medio chocha 
con las uñas y el pelo empezó a escarbar 
cuatro días seguidos sin descansar 
y estaba la playa 
igual que una feria 
válgame San Cleto 
lo que es la miseria 
algunos cogieron 
más de ochenta duros 
pero en cambio otros 
no vieron ni uno 
mi suegra, como ya dije 
estuvo allí una semana 
escarbando por la noche 
de día y por la mañana 
perdió las uñas y el pelo 
aunque bien poco tenía 
y en vez de coger los duros 
lo que cogió fue una pulmonía 
y *en el patio de las malvas* 
está escarbando desde aquel día


----------

